# Hungry snake discovers you are what you eat



## herptrader (Jan 28, 2009)

*Published:* ABC's web site
*Source:*http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/01/27/2475461.htm

Quite an amazing story...


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 28, 2009)

wow how cool is that wish i had got too see it 

hope both snakes are ok


----------



## Cabotinage (Jan 28, 2009)

what!

thats crazy the brown snake came back up out of the red belly and they went there seperate ways!


----------



## herptrader (Jan 28, 2009)

I have heard of frogs surviving having been swallowed whole and surviving after being regurgitated.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 28, 2009)

its been posted already.


----------



## kupper (Jan 28, 2009)

pfft i dont care if it has been posted its bloody awesome !!!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 28, 2009)

wow thats wicked!!! Such an amazing story!!Strong brown snake!!!


----------



## herptrader (Jan 28, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> its been posted already.




Year sorry. It was posted previously in the wrong forum. I did check the correct forum before putting it up.


----------



## Armand (Jan 28, 2009)

lol thats so awsome!! wish i could of seen that! what a story


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great story. Nice snakes. Cheers.


----------



## mica (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.. Now im not hungry..


----------



## whodawata (Feb 1, 2009)

That was weird, if I hadn't seen the pics I wouldn't of believed it!


----------

